# Mud's First Brined Bird - Progress Report



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Stuffed a lemon and some more rosemary up its butt; buttered, salted, peppered.  Sitting in a 450 oven now.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

Having been a voyeur of your brining lesson since its beginning, I must ask:  How long did you soak the chicken in the brine?  I need a benchmark here.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Put stockpot full of brine and chicken in fridge around 11:30 this a.m.  took it out to sit on counter about 4 pm.  Just put it in the oven right before I posted this thread.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

Four and a half hours.  Thank you.  Enjoy your dinner tonight.  

Please have your Final Report on my desktop by 9:00 a.m. tomorrow, inclusive of cooking time, taste, texture, moisture, characteristics of skin, quantity of pan drippings and use thereof, and any unexpected findings.  Additional information regarding family/consumer comments, as well as side dishes offered, would be appreciated.

(I've never done this myself...always wanted to, though.  You've left a nice paper trail, Mud and pals - thank you.  My jury will convene tomorrow morning with Mudbug on the witness stand....)


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

Aye aye, captain.  Alix and GB - you also will be receiving the Full Report as my mentors.


----------



## Alix (Sep 28, 2004)

Eeeexcellent Smithers! 

A progress report is nice, but I think I would rather have the chicken. The leftovers are rocking in enchiladas BTW.


----------



## Raine (Sep 28, 2004)

Ever tried this?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 28, 2004)

The one on the left looks "brainier" than the other one.  could they be perched atop beer cans????


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

That's GREAT!!!!!  (Note to self:  must remember onions under skin when placing Chicken Tampon on the smoker...)


----------



## Raine (Sep 28, 2004)

Actually it's lemons.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you, thank you...Oh, Great One!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

And now for the exciting conclusion......

After roasting at 450 for approx 1.2 hours, bird removed from oven and allowed to rest for a few minutes.  Poured off most of the drippings, added splash of merlot to deglaze pan and a smidge of flour to make a quick sauce (OK but not wonderful--too much grease).  Skin on breast of bird classic GB (golden brown), underside much paler.  Flesh was moist, succulent, almost "creamy" tasting.  Addition of rosemary was key to flavor.

Served with split biscuits and pan gravy poured over them, and green salad.

Husband grunted approval in typical articulate fashion; barbarian daughter ate hers with ketchup.

Conclusion:  Definite success!  I would like to thank the members of the Academy for their support and instruction.


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2004)

I am so happy it worked for you! Now when do we get our invite to come over and have a taste


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

When I get a bigger chicken to feed all of you!


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2004)

I am going to hold you to that


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

Mudbug, I am most impressed and...frankly...proud.  Nearly two hours ahead of deadline and lovely detail.  Not surprised, though.  I immediately pegged you as an overachiever, which was confirmed most recently by the Proud Mary thread.

Based upon your conclusion, I shall try my hand at this technique on Saturday when the hoards are next scheduled to reconvene at my house.  I really like the idea of biscuits with gravy and a salad, thank you, and shall denude the Rosemary Monster in the backyard -- another fabulous idea.

My one and only deviation shall be to insert lemon halves under the breast skin.  I simply cannot wait until NY Day to test the waters on that one.

Well done, my friend.  Well done!


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

What are the asterisks for?  EGADS!  The word I used was d e n u d e !


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Couldn't have done it without everyone's support.  Another reason I'm lovin' this board!  

Let us know how yours turns out too, Audeo.  And I'm sure my hangover on Jan. 2, 2005 will be lifted by the description of the famous Tampon Chicken in her latest reincarnation!


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2004)

Yay! mudbug it sounds wonderful....except the barbarian daughter part. LMAO!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks, Alix.  We are trying to de-program her.  Fortunately she's stopped dipping her carrots in the stuff.

ADDED LATER:
'scuse my rudeness.  forgot to ask how your chicken on the grill with the bricks turned out.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2004)

Ooops! Haven't been around much today. Missed this one!

My chicken SUCKED. Thanks for asking though. I am sure things would have worked out much better if I hadn't run out of propane and not realized it until about 1/2 hour prior to dinner being served! The brick thing was an inspired idea. I had enough bricks to put all the way around the edges of the BBQ so it was completely enclosed and yet tall enough. I was so pleased with myself. BAH! So when I realized I still had a half raw birdie on my hands I brought it in and hacked it into pieces and fried it in my electric frying pan. Criminal way to treat a good chicken. It was edible, but that is all I will say for it. I will try again.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey, some days it works; some days it doesn't.  Life goes on, and we keep breathing.


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2004)

Yep. We salvaged what we could. My phrase is not printable but it something like...excrement happens...deal with it.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Alix

I'm trying to interpret your remarks, but what I'm reading "sounds" like you have recently discovered "firebricks" for your gas BBQ, and that these hold and transfer on heat so much better than the ancient and oh so inflammable lavarock...

You might want to kick it up another notch or three (my apologies to Emeril!) but going to the local "metals market" and purchasing the identical brick sized slices  of half inch thick stainless steel, and note how long the 'que keeps throwing heat!

Much easier cleaning them periodically, no issues on sanitation, and some really profound heat differences for the amounts of propane expended.  Spacing and contact between bricks to be watched as when you want to cook off indirect heat, they have to be more clearly separated from one side to the other than do the ceramic bricks...

Oh, yes...your BBQ will also weigh a TON, so be happy with its location when you change out and load up...


----------

